# Synchronisation iPad



## bichoc (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iPad2 sous IOS5 et un iMac sous SnowLeopard, et aussi un iPod 3G sous IOS 4.2.1
Lorsque que je crée un nouvel événement sur le calendrier de l'iPad, il ne figure pas sur le calendrier de l'iMac après la synchronisation. Ce problème est nouveau, peut-être depuis IOS5. 
La même opération depuis l'iPod fonctionne correctement.
Connaissez-vous la solution.
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2011)

@bichoc, car tu as synchronisé ton ipad avec icloud et tu te retrouves sur itunes, dans la partie infos de ton appareil, avec la case "synchroniser les calendriers ical" décochait.
Puis cette histoire de snow leopard et icloud qui ne sont pas compatibles, il me semble.
Je suis sous lion...


----------



## bichoc (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide.
Sur mon iPad je suis allé sur Réglages / Mail Contacts Calendrier / iCloud
Là, j'ai désactivé Calendriers et ça remarche.
Je n'ai pas tout pigé, mais ça correspond à mon besoin
Merci


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2011)

@bichoc, de rien, ta méthode est bien plus rapide et plus simple.


----------



## sioneleo (29 Août 2012)

Merci Bichoc!!!
Enfin.... Ça marche!!!


----------

